# Long Edge



## once2work (Dec 27, 2013)

Read an article from a website fstoppers.com said to export pictures to FB set the Image Sizing as "long edge" that I never explore, other than "long edge", also have "short edge" found, this is the first time I pull down the menu in Image Sizing after learn from the article. It is very rare to heard or read this setting and what's is the different for us to set the width & height or dimessions to long edge.



http://fstoppers.com/how-to-size-your-images-so-they-show-their-best-on-facebook


----------



## clee01l (Dec 27, 2013)

Most photos are not exactly square. So they are either landscape (normal camera orientation of scenery) with the long edge horizontal or Portrait with the long edge vertical.  So, the long edge can be either the width or height depending upon whether the image has a landscape or portrait aspect ratio.  Facebook has limits on the size of the image they permit and until recently it was less than the 2048 pixels now permitted on the horizontal dimension. So, if you resize image on Publish to Facebook, and choose the long edge as 2048 pixels, they will always be the largest image that Facebook permits  If you resize based upon limiting the long edge, the short edge will automatically be less and will automatically be set to the pixels needed to maintain the same aspect ratio as the original.


----------



## once2work (Dec 27, 2013)

Cletus, thank you so much, and enjoy your birds pictures. thank you again. Paul


----------

